# I reported and potpimp is not doing anything



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

Its obvious these people are trying to start a flame war with me. Ive reported these people for harassment. Ive asked them to stop and clearly they cant be civil and are ganging up on me. Thanks

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-215.html


----------



## chuck estevez (May 25, 2013)

seriously??????????????


1 star, quit being a little whiny bitch


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

Lol reported. Keep your hate speech to youself. This is the support section, no?


----------



## chuck estevez (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Lol reported. Keep your hate speech to youself. This is the support section, no?


 Reported, BWAHAHAHA, that's your answer for everything. enjoy what's left of your short stay


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

damn.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

Two words........
Butt Hurt.
You come into somebody else's thread, that everybody else there has a repoir with the OP, and start shitting on people telling them to get lost?View attachment 2672219


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

Man do i miss the old days members. This new group are full of people who gang up and flame someone

this site is not as good as it used to be


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

sure it is ...just doesnt take kindly to people.being rude and acting dumb


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

I see someone didn't take my sig advice. cn

https://www.rollitup.org/support/659412-how-do-i-make-clickable.html


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> seriously??????????????
> 
> 
> 1 star, quit being a little whiny bitch


Thanks, Chuck.
Did you and I get off on the wrong foot or what happened there a few months back, then again a few weeks ago??


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I see someone didn't take my sig advice. cn
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/659412-how-do-i-make-clickable.html


I don't take advice from a bear, it's usually about how to eat a seal.


----------



## chuck estevez (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Man do i miss the old days members. This new group are full of people who gang up and flame someone
> 
> this site is not as good as it used to be


it was great until you should up, now it's even better because you are so sensitive you provide great comedy


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Man do i miss the old days members. This new group are full of people who gang up and flame someone
> 
> this site is not as good as it used to be


Then GTFO, and go back to GC with BMEAT.


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I see someone didn't take my sig advice. cn
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/659412-how-do-i-make-clickable.html



Been busy today helping to folks out with my sisters grad. Family visting from cali busy busy day. Tending my girls lol thanks for the help though !


----------



## chuck estevez (May 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks, Chuck.
> Did you and I get off on the wrong foot or what happened there a few months back, then again a few weeks ago??


 That was so many bowls ago, i have no clue. I don't hold grudges anyways.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I don't take advice from a bear, it's usually about how to eat a seal.


Do it right and the seal comes back for more and more and more. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Been busy today helping to folks out with my sisters grad. Family visting from cali busy busy day. Tending my girls lol thanks for the help though !


No worries. cn


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

chucks a.cool dude man


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> That was so many bowls ago, i have no clue. I don't hold grudges anyways.


I figured as much, as well as it could'a been me drinking too much.
You've since been off 'ignore'.........
'Specially since I figured you couldn't be "ALL" bad with a Charlie Sheen avatar.


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2013)

I'm not ganging up on you but they are right, you had no place telling tokey not to post his pics and talk about stuff. Just as much as it wasn't his thread it wasn't yours. The only difference is that Dankster the OP of that thread has asked those of us that follow it to post our stuff there so he gets to see it. Obviously with only 136 posts since 2011 your not a very active member in the first place, so I'm not sure why you choose today and that thread to start stirring things up. I hope the rest of your day is better and you don't get flamed any more. 

Peace TC


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Do it right and the seal comes back for more and more and more. cn


OK, "Tupperware". LOL


----------



## chuck estevez (May 25, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> chucks a.cool dude man


 Did you see the real chuck is coming out with the 2cd machete movie? introducing himself as carlos estevez, I was rolling


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm not ganging up on you but they are right, you had no place telling tokey not to post his pics and talk about stuff. Just as much as it wasn't his thread it wasn't yours. The only difference is that Dankster the OP of that thread has asked those of us that follow it to post our stuff there so he gets to see it. Obviously with only 136 posts since 2011 your not a very active member in the first place, so I'm not sure why you choose today and that thread to start stirring things up. I hope the rest of your day is better and you don't get flamed any more.
> 
> Peace TC


Hey Cat, where ya been?
I guess everybody's been lazy today.
Not much action for a weekend.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, "Schtupperware". LOL


Oh-so-litely edited. cn


----------



## Dontae (May 25, 2013)

Im starting to think the op isnt over the correct age to have an account on this site. This is very immature and sad.


----------



## GOD HERE (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Its obvious these people are trying to start a flame war with me. Ive reported these people for harassment. Ive asked them to stop and clearly they cant be civil and are ganging up on me. Thanks
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-215.html


Reporting people is not a good way to resolve your issues. Somehow this takes me back to grade school and tattling..


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Reporting people is not a good way to resolve your issues. Somehow this takes me back to grade school and tattling..


So your saying flaming like these ppl are doing to me is the correct way? And im the underage one while grade school names are being flung at me? I dont understand lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

Dontae said:


> Im starting to think the op isnt over the correct age to have an account on this site. This is very immature and sad.


But his 'join date' is over two years ago........
I would hope the little tyke is of age by now at least.


----------



## chuck estevez (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> So your saying flaming like these ppl are doing to me is the correct way? And im the underage one while grade school names are being flung at me? I dont understand lol


No he is saying that being a whiny bitch is not the way to get your point across. even if your point is WRONG.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> So your saying flaming like these ppl are doing to me is the correct way? And im the underage one while grade school names are being flung at me? I dont understand lol


YOU are getting "Flamed" as you call it, because you went to Dank's thread, and suggested that it wasn't right for somebody to post pics of his plant.
When nobody took your side, now you come to TNT and cry.
IF you had bothered to follow the thread at all, even a couple pages before posting that shit, you would have known that Dank likes to share, post, and see other's posts in his thread.
In over two years, you have less than 150 posts, so how do you expect anybody to take you seriously as a follower, much less a grower?
I used to post a lot in TNT, when I got bored, but now, very seldom, as many who know me will attest to.


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> No he is saying that being a whiny bitch is not the way to get your point across. even if your point is WRONG.


And calling people a whiny bitch will automatically make your statement 100%

pm me if you have a problem there is no reason to publicly critize me. Im not butthurt im amused at how low you stooped to even giving me "a so called troll" so much attention


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> YOU are getting "Flamed" as you call it, because you went to Dank's thread, and suggested that it wasn't right for somebody to post pics of his plant.
> When nobody took your side, now you come to TNT and cry.
> IF you had bothered to follow the thread at all, even a couple pages before posting that shit, you would have known that Dank likes to share, post, and see other's posts in his thread.
> In over two years, you have less than 150 posts, so how do you expect anybody to take you seriously as a follower, much less a grower?
> I used to post a lot in TNT, when I got bored, but now, very seldom, as many who know me will attest to.


Id take the advice of a low poster whos been here 2 years over some who post whores like you. And i posted in support not tnt fyi


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Id take the advice of a low poster whos been here 2 years over some who post whores like you. And i posted in support not tnt fyi


If you want "support", buy a fucking Bra.
Or, I can call the "Waaaahhhhmbulance" for you.


----------



## chuck estevez (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> And calling people a whiny bitch will automatically make your statement 100%
> 
> pm me if you have a problem there is no reason to publicly critize me. Im not butthurt im amused at how low you stooped to even giving me "a so called troll" so much attention


Look up at the big title in bold, You brought this on yourself, you brought it out in the open, so,sorry, butt, no pm ing for me. I calls em how I sees em.


----------



## woody333333 (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> And calling people a whiny bitch will automatically make your statement 100%
> 
> pm me if you have a problem there is no reason to publicly critize me. Im not butthurt im amused at how low you stooped to even giving me "a so called troll" so much attention



u should see how long he will go.............. i would guess days......forever.......fukn one grow pro


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> Look up at the big title in bold, You brought this on yourself, you brought it out in the open, so,sorry, butt, no pm ing for me. I calls em how I sees em.


Coolio. Hopefully it makes your life more enjoyable, must be dull. Try painting!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> And calling people a whiny bitch will automatically make your statement 100%
> 
> pm me if you have a problem there is no reason to publicly critize me. Im not butthurt im amused at how low you stooped to even giving me "a so called troll" so much attention


Please accept this as well-meaning advice: it comes across as uncomplicated butthurt. cn


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u should see how long he will go.............. i would guess days......forever.......fukn one grow pro


Who me? Or chuck?


----------



## woody333333 (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Who me? Or chuck?


......dunno.........


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (May 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Please accept this as well-meaning advice: it comes across as uncomplicated butthurt. cn


I take it as they have no life. Flaming me is making my life bad and i hope it makes them happy or they should reconsider why they do it.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

dear.god....4 pages and going... chuck thats same thing i told.potpimp lol
good luck what ever yourname is.i


----------



## potroastV2 (May 25, 2013)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Its obvious these people are trying to start a flame war with me. Ive reported these people for harassment. Ive asked them to stop and clearly they cant be civil and are ganging up on me. Thanks
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-215.html




Thanks for reporting, although 6 times for the same thread is unnecessary. 

I looked into it and decided not to take any action.


----------

